# Road king



## 68avenger5 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a 26 inch skip tooth Road king boys bike I know nothing about and never seen another,I would like to know what year it is and where they were manufactured.  I did find the serial number 7M21276.  Jeff


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 28, 2009)

*pictures*

hey jeff post pics. if you can.
somebody here ,"that can see"..
will know what you have.


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 28, 2009)

*26" Seiberling Road King*

I have a Seiberling Road King 26" too. Here is a pic of it in the rough when I bought it from Patrick (Military Monark). Is yours like this one? If so it is a Cleveland Welding bike. This one is right around 1947 or 48. BW


----------



## 68avenger5 (Mar 1, 2009)

The way its painted is the same and the top two bars on the frame are similar but the rear of the frame is different,the one in the pics have the bars going down to the rear wheel mounting a little more curved as mine are more straight and it looks to have a schiwin looking fork where mine is thicker and the chain guard is different.  With it being painted in the same design I would say they were both made by the same company but maybe different years or models and I will try to post some pincs


----------



## 68avenger5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine does not have those bars going fron the top to the bottom of the fork but looking at the handle bars it had a basket and those could of beem removed so it could be mounted.  Jeff


----------



## 68avenger5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a picture


----------



## 68avenger5 (Jul 17, 2018)

Lets try again on the picture many years later


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 17, 2018)

That frame don't look CWC to me. Maybe Snyder


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2018)

Huffman. Nice bike!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 18, 2018)

X2 on Huffman

Here's a link that will help you put the bike in context:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Seiberling

Seiberling Tire was the forerunner to Goodyear Tire and as was typical sold bikes through their tire/automotive stores. I have seen their badges on Colson, CWC, and Huffman bicycles.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 21, 2018)

'40s Huffman.


----------

